# Jaguar Warrior vs Zulu Warrior vs Celtic Warrior vs Filipino Warrior



## Bamboo (Aug 23, 2012)

Four-way battle to the death. Last man standing wins

All are blood-lusted.

They fight in the Roman Colosseum.

Bonus question: Who is the most badass?

Jaguar Warrior (from the Americas)

*Spoiler*: __ 








Zulu Warrior (from Africa)

*Spoiler*: __ 








Celtic Warrior (from Europe)

*Spoiler*: __ 








Filipino Warrior (from Asia)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Aug 23, 2012)

Filipino Warrior (from Asia)
hell, spaniards even made special bullets just to put them down for good.


----------



## Solrac (Aug 23, 2012)

No love for the Anglo-Saxon or Germanic warrior?

On topic - I think the Celts should probably win out of having the biggest tech advantage in this fight.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 23, 2012)

Jag's were pretty badass

Its alot harder to cripple your enemy so you can bring them back for sacrifice than to kill them


----------



## Bamboo (Aug 23, 2012)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Filipino Warrior (from Asia)
> hell, spaniards even made special bullets just to put them down for good.



IIRC, the .45 was designed to stop a Moro warrior because the other guns "won't work" against them. It took 33 gunshots to put down a single Moro Warrior.


----------



## I3igAl (Aug 23, 2012)

I'd still go with the Celts not with those scrawny Philipinos. The had their own .


----------



## puolakanaho (Aug 23, 2012)

celtics.their weponry is more advanced....thou then again zulu and filippino warriors are rather infamous....


----------



## Bamboo (Aug 23, 2012)

Have you guys watched 300?
They're fighting style was based on Ancient Filipino Martial Arts.


And having more advance weaponry doesn't matter if you are fighting the Moro warriors, the Spanish conquistadors who use Steel armor, steel swords, and guns were massacred by the Moros. Even the Americans in the late 19th century failed to defeat them with early-modern guns and cannons.

Yeah, the others are f*cked.


----------



## Solrac (Aug 23, 2012)

Seediq Warriors (native taiwanese tribe) solo.


----------



## Rax (Aug 23, 2012)

Filipino warrior.

My native people FTW


----------



## I3igAl (Aug 24, 2012)

The Moro are Islamists, the rest are badass Pagans. Also their main city was called (Y)Jolo. So badassery won't be a point to discuss. 

The Spanish didn't have full armies and most Moro attackis were just surprising raids against badly defended cities. Though it's impressive, they kept it up for hundreds of year.


----------



## puolakanaho (Aug 24, 2012)

I3igAl said:


> The Moro are Islamists, the rest are badass Pagans. Also their main city was called (Y)Jolo. So badassery won't be a point to discuss.
> 
> The Spanish didn't have full armies and most Moro attackis were just surprising raids against badly defended cities. Though it's impressive, they kept it up for hundreds of year.



sun tzu said.

"attack where the enemy is their weakest"


also why does the name of their capital and their religion make them less badass?even though the capital does sound like yolo....


----------



## I3igAl (Aug 24, 2012)

puolakanaho said:


> also why does the name of their capital and their religion make them less badass?even though the capital does sound like yolo....



This part was more joking.


----------

